# 2 Days in ENP



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

What a great weekend! On Saturday I fished out of Flamingo w/ my boy (Zach). We launched in the dark and made a long run to an area north of the shark river where we caught a bunch of small snook and one slot size red with some ladyfish and jack mixed in. Zach was throwing topwater and was rewarded with a nice snook that inhaled his plug. Unfortunately, after several jumps and strong runs, it wore through the leader before we could get a hold of her. Then we ran offshore to look for permit but found none. We did mange a few big jacks and got cut off several times by sharks. Finished off back on the coast and found another nice red that was invited home for dinner.Then while I was cleaning up the boat and putting things away, I get a text from my buddy Dave (DBStoots) inviting me to join him on Sunday.

We left OR right a first light and ran south. Our first spot produced several slot size reds and a few jacks and cats. We moved on to the next spot and worked a shoreline where we caught some small snook. We did see a big red there, and one nice snook as well, but could not get either to eat. As the tide topped out, we decided to work an area on the outside that was loaded with all kinds of bait but not many predators feeding on them. Once the tide started to fall the action began to heat up. We worked several different small islands that were loaded with small to medium size snook with a few reds and trout mixed in. After thing slowed down a bit, we left fish to find fish and decided we would run back to Choko on the inside. We stopped at a spot Dave knew and and started catching small snook, one after the other. Then as Dave was reeling in one, he says "there's a big snook following" so I pitched my jig/gulp combo next to it and BAM... big girl slams it! Luckily, since it had chased that little snook off the shoreline, I was able to land a 33" beauty. A little further down the shoreline, it was Dave that hooked a solid snook but unfortunately it found a downed tree and broke free. With that we decided to call it a day and make the long run home. And what a beautiful run it was through the backcountry and Dave and I reflected on how fortunate we are to have such an amazing place in our backyard. There's no place like it and as Capt. Lemay often says.. "It's my favorite place on earth".


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Great day! Glad you could join me.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bravo Grorge!!


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks Nick... but a lot of the credit has to go to Dave. It was his boat, his spot and his snook that the big girl was after. I was just in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

Beautiful snook sir! Sounds like a great time


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Great narration and pictures


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Miss that place........


----------

